# no more extension leads !!



## mac1012 (25 Oct 2013)

Just thought I would show some pictures of my new electrics I have had installed this week , my best friend of 20 odd years did the work for me I knew there was a reason he became a qualified electrician three years ago :lol: 

I helped him with the work , not the professional bits but I boarded up my shed and mounted all the metal socket casings and with instruction from jonathan mounted and part wired the security light.he only charged me for the materials so it has been a real blessing. we did the work Monday and Tuesday and finished off Wednesday afternoon , the weather was a bit pants when laying the cables outside but we had a good laugh and was nice to spend some time together.

I cant describe how nice the feeling is of not having to unwind two extension leads everytime I want to work in there and not having to swap plugs over and no trailing wires all over the floor.

the light is excellent too it fills the whole shed with light and my hegner is well illuminted when cutting.

I have now got 6 double sockets so 12 power points I decided to have the two that run along the length of the shed high up for two reasons one two keep machine cables of the floor and to save on space of the width of work shop if I want to put a machine against that wall in the future.

its a bit ironic but since I said I wasn't doing any craft fairs due to other commitments I have had loads of wholesale orders come in and friends wanting Christmas gifts from my range, so the electrics have been good timing.

I putting this years money towards some hand tools for my adventure into green wood working , I am recycling fallen tree branches into different items , I got this thing about trees at the moment :shock: 

The installation has been properly tested by jonathan and has its own rdc braker fitted to the circuit

it is now officially a man lab 8)


----------



## cowboy682 (25 Oct 2013)

nice what size is your shed?


----------



## mac1012 (25 Oct 2013)

thanks cowboy its only 8x6 would like bigger but it serves me well its had a total makeover in the past 6months if you would have seen it in april after the winter and in need of a lot of tlc the felt was shot to bits (lesson learned on buying cheap rubbish so I had the felt replaced I replaced a few part rotten shiplap pieces and it has had some wood filling and a lick of paint btw the wickes shed paint for smooth timber is excellent 15 pounds for 2,5 litres but it was way better than the cheaper watery stuff , still water based but a lot thicker and dries almost like a gloss finish meaning a lot thicker skin that repels water loads better I managed to cover the whole shed in two coats more or less with 2,5 litres (just) but I will be giving it another covering next spring/summer....ahem shed ? , I know you meant to say workshop :lol:


----------



## nathandavies (25 Oct 2013)

I've got those lights in my workshop, have you got the daylight bulbs? the light is amazing from them


----------



## mac1012 (25 Oct 2013)

yeah I think so he mentioned something about daylight :?: it got a double tube but he said they use very little electric far less than the halogen light I was using !!I am really impressed with how much light they give out I don't think I need any extra over scroll saw 

mark


----------



## cowboy682 (25 Oct 2013)

8x6 is the same size as my shed like you said could be bigger l am thinking of putting a extension on the back end of the shed to make it longer haha do you think l will need planning permission! or just permission off her indoors lol


----------



## martinka (25 Oct 2013)

Nice job, Mark. You can never have too many sockets. I have about 8 in my garage and still have two trailing sockets. Mind you, any qualified electrician who saw my wiring would have apoplexy.

I know what you mean about the felt for the shed. A few years ago I built a shed in the o/h's allotment and used cheap felt for the roof and sides. Next summer it shrank and ripped itself apart. New felt at just a quid a roll dearer has been perfect since then.

Martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (25 Oct 2013)

Certainly Santa would be in heaven with a workshop of that quality,a credit to both for your work and for the pics.Hope you have many enjoyable hours in there.

Bryan


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Oct 2013)

The workshop at my old house was 18' x 20' - I had 25 doubles, and still had trailing leads.


----------



## boysie39 (26 Oct 2013)

Looking good Mark , a lot more comfort this winter , well done and good luck .


----------



## stevebuk (27 Oct 2013)

What a great feeling to be lead free, hope you enjoy your new found shed..


----------



## ChrisR (28 Oct 2013)

Mark.

I thought you said, he was a qualified electrician :?: . 
However, far better than extension leads.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## MMUK (28 Oct 2013)

ChrisR":1lfee7kr said:


> I thought you said, he was a qualified electrician :?: .




I thought that too, then I saw the armoured cable to consumer unit bodge and the unprotected T+E :shock:


----------



## n0legs (28 Oct 2013)

:?:


----------



## MMUK (28 Oct 2013)

n0legs":2tzvtt4f said:


> MMUK":2tzvtt4f said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that too, then I saw the armoured cable to consumer unit bodge and the unprotected T+E :shock:
> ...




Extremely bad practise. Cables are unprotected which in a workshop area is stupid.


----------



## mac1012 (29 Oct 2013)

Thanks steve yeah its great its lovely to just walk in the shed and turn everything on , hope you enjoy your new hegner saw mate :lol:


----------

